# Sinomantis denticulata



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2010)

Family - Iridopterygidae Giglio-Tos, 1919

Sub-family - Nanomantinae

Genus - Sinomantis Beier, 1933

Species - Sinomantis denticulata Beier, 1933

Mating pair







Ootheca hanging by a thread


----------



## xbonny (Dec 25, 2010)

Really nice species.

I've never seen an ooth like that :blink:


----------



## myzticalboi (Dec 25, 2010)

Acanthops falcata ooths hang by a thread too. Interesting....


----------



## hierodula (Dec 25, 2010)

They look like a white tripodomantis :lol: Very cool species


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks.



hierodula said:


> They look like a white tripodomantis :lol: Very cool species


Yeah infact at nymph stage both species look very similar. But as adult S. denticulata is generally longer, with longer prothorax (especially metazona) compared to T. gressitti.(See pic below, T. gressitti adult female on the left and adult male S. denticulata on the right)


----------

